# getting a mortgage on a spouse visa



## naomicl22 (May 19, 2015)

Hello, just wondering if anyone here has experience of applying for a mortgage while one is still on a visa- I'm british and my husband is filipino on a spouse visa, which we will renew after the 2 and half years (Feb 2018). 
Just wondering tho what is involved- what would we need to show - we would have a deposit but do any banks lend or does my husband need to be a permenant resident before we would be considered?
Thanks!


----------



## shayonislynn (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi we got a mortgage while on visa - your choices will be limited i.e Halifax and Nationwide (I think). We will remortgage once I have my permanent residence but Halifax were very good and we're only paying slightly more than what's offered by the other lenders. All the best!


----------



## naomicl22 (May 19, 2015)

thanks that is helpful - I read somewhere also that we need to have a credit rating? What does that mean? Do you need to have a credit card for that? We have been living in the Philippines for the last 6 years so guess we don't have any UK credit rating? 
THanks


----------



## 00something (Jan 17, 2016)

naomicl22 said:


> thanks that is helpful - I read somewhere also that we need to have a credit rating? What does that mean? Do you need to have a credit card for that? We have been living in the Philippines for the last 6 years so guess we don't have any UK credit rating?
> THanks


A credit rating is usually built up by things like paying mobile phone bills and other utility bills along with credit cards and paying back any loans.

My wife was not allowed to have her name on our mortgage until she gets ILR. So I guess the requirement for many banks is for someone to be settled in the UK (or a British citizen) to be able to get a mortgage. The bank we went with were quite specific about that and it delayed our mortgage application quite a bit too as a result.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It depends on the lender and their lending criteria, which vary. Some like your lender won't accept anyone without ILR or citizenship (right of abode), others may insist on at least 2.5 years left on their visa, and some may be more flexible. Since the financial crisis of 2007/8, lenders have tightened their criteria considerably (giving mortgage to those with poor credit rating - sub-prime mortgage - in US was the major factor in the crisis, leading to foreclosure, default and bad debt) under instructions from government and financial conduct authorities. I suggest you go through a mortgage broker or consultant, who is more aware of the market and what is available.


----------

